# My Deepest Apologies - North Jetty - October 9th



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

I realize this post is not a fishing report - but it does concern the fishing trip we had at the North Jetty this last Monday, October 9th.

A very considerate 2cooler privately informed me that Dewey and I did not show proper boating ettiquette when leaving the end of the North Jetty. We inadvertainly did not take the best path in leaving the Jetty and passed between two boats - one of which belonged to the 2cooler that emailed me.

I have apologized to him privately - and now wish to apologize to anyone else we might have offended.

Over the last couple of years, Dewey and I have enjoyed the noteriety that has come with our fishing reports. We have met many wonderful people through 2cool and other venues. Additionally, we have helped alot of people with what little we have learned about fishing the jetty. In all of this, the last thing we would want to be thought of is discourteous or inconsiderate of other fishermen.

This incident reflected badly on me as a fisherman - but even more - it reflected badly on me as a Pastor and a Follower of Jesus. I do not want my inattention to bring reproach on my Lord's Name.

Again, both to the gentlemen who kindly wrote to me and informed me of our mistake and to anyone else who might have been effected by our carelessness, I deeply apologize.

Mont - thanks for a forum that allowed me to do this.

Hope to see you guys on the water soon.

Mark Redd


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hey, don't worry about it much. You are definitely one of the kindest people out there and if you did such a thing it was a total mistake. If you have read some of my posts in the past then you would know about an incident that I was also blamed on doing. 
You have helped many on any advice you might have including myself. People make mistakes all the time and atleast, if this one was true, then your apology is definitely sufficient enough.
Keep those reports coming!!!!
Steve


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

Often boats get packed up out there like sardines. It doesn't matter what you do soemtimes but you are going to ruffle some feathers to get out. I honestly wouldn't worry about it if I were as I had a center console with twins throw a littel water in the boat monday as i blew by me out there monday (not going to mention the name of the boat)


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

If your on the water alot its gonna happen. I learned along time ago you can never please every body. 

SD


----------



## qapd (Nov 10, 2004)

Dr. Red,

You can cross my path anytime. Always enjoy talking to you.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

If you're out there enough it's gonna happen eventually. Out there in deep water fishing for bulls, it shouldn't matter anyways, unless you interfered with someone fighting a fish which I doubt.


----------



## aggie9701 (Dec 27, 2004)

They were probably just jealous that y'all were catching more fish than them


----------



## James Dees (Jul 18, 2005)

Dr. Redd
You have helped a lot of folks on this page including myself on the tecniques
of catching bull redfish at the jettys and how to care for the resource that we all share.
We all need to practice good boating edict and becareful on the water. God bless every
one and it is all about having fun some folks forget that is what it is all about.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey Mark dont sweat it we all have days like that ,Yesterday I was pulling out and a boat was drifting towards me I was wadeing when I left I putted real close to the shoreline and came around him on the shoreline so I wouldnt have run through his drift only to see 2 waders that he had dropped off.Either way I was bound to upset someone.Your generosity and help gives you a feee pass on this one take care Ken


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Mark, if everyone was as nice, and sincere, as you, the world would be a better place. You are not part of the problem, you are part of the solution, carry on.


----------



## Bigdaddy101 (Jul 24, 2006)

Etiquet and Diplomacy............... Two of your qualities? Take it easy preacher, have a great weekend.


----------



## anomaly (Mar 25, 2006)

Anyone that has been on the site for more than a few weeks knows you always have the best intentions. Cheers.


----------



## no_trout russell (Jan 1, 2005)

Hey Parson,

You are the most helpful person on this board & everybody knows that you wouldn't do that intentionally. We appreciate your reports & keep'em coming.

NTR


----------



## Hou-Chap (Nov 10, 2004)

Daparson,
That is top notch to admit you made a mistake and apologize about it. Like trout russell said, everybody knows you would'nt do it on purpose. No one can say they have never cut someone off they didn't see on accident, or wake someone a little on accident. My hats off to you for all your kind words and reports you post. Dont sweat it.


----------



## sharphooks (May 4, 2005)

those guys need anger management anyways, for something so rediculous when your're just trying to leave the place for them to fish. get mad but get over it! you dont have to apologize for that if it was unintentional!


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

You always do good on here and present yourself well. As stated earlier, you're not the problem, you are the solution. I know you didn't mean any wrong... Thanks for all your help by the way...


----------



## Splash (Oct 22, 2004)

I wish all the fishing boards were this nice. Thank you for setting a good example for everyone that reads this and other boards. I love reading your posts.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Huh?*

Dr. Redd, I tell you just this one thing. I wish there were a whole lot more of you on the water. As bad as it has gotten out there you are a shining example of how to act out there. And you proved it by coming here and saying what you did. You can pull up next to my boat anytime. Cause with you, we all know if you get a little too close or take the wrong path it was purely unintentional. Unlike many of the jerks out there these days who think the water is thiers and you WILL get out of thier way, whether you were there first or not. Keep on doing what your doing.

Z


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Just stay in the boat [no more walking beside the boat that scares sinners]pray for em and they'll be better off.


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Amen to all of these posts!


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Reply*

I truly am humbled by all the kind words. I aprpeciate them all.

Let me once again say that the fellow 2cooler who emailed me did so as a total gentleman. He was very complimentery of the posts we had made, even complimented us on the fish that he and his boys watched us catch that day.

He really demonstrated a genuine concern for the damage that a careless act could cause the reputation of Dewey and I. He was very gracious and I thanked him.

The bottom line is that this is what is great about the 2cool community. People care about one another - people from very diverse backgrounds, interests and experiences - but still, someone cared enough to let me know I needed to be more careful - and he did it in a way that was private - and demonstrated great integrity and character in doing so.

I would like to think that all of us would handle things this way - in all our areas of life.

Again - thanks again for the kind words. Be careful and considerate out there .... all of us.

Thanks again guys! Have a great weekend!

Mark Redd


----------



## Ozzmosis (Jul 5, 2006)

^^^


Excellent post Mark...

Now come Monday night we expect a nice report (with a vid) of this weekends adventure!

Your a great guy and love your posts. Keep up the good work and hope to meet you one of these days.


----------



## CFARMS (Apr 22, 2005)

Mark, sometimes it can get like a parking lot out there , as we all know. I've not had a problem with anyone , even when it's super crowded. Now if we could just get the people in Wally World's Mega Lot to act the same way, it'd be great. All jest aside , no foul in my book, your welcome to pull up by me anyday . I can probably give Dewey some competition for the hardheads. LOL . GC.


----------



## JW AKA JEFF (Jul 15, 2006)

Dr. Reed, you've always shown good form in your posts and advice, you hold yourself to a higher degree then most and proving once again that most 2 Coolers are above the average. I have watched the boating traffic explode in the Bays over the last 10 years and now don't even think of putting in on the weekends. Please keep up your efforts in teaching boating and fishing etiquette as you set the right type of example for those who are still learning.


----------



## AimlessRolling (Jul 9, 2006)

daparson said:


> The bottom line is that this is what is great about the 2cool community. People care about one another - people from very diverse backgrounds, interests and experiences - but still, someone cared enough to let me know I needed to be more careful - and he did it in a way that was private - and demonstrated great integrity and character in doing so.


Monday October 9th I made my first ever trip into the Texas Gulf and to the North Jetty. The boats were thick from the cut to the marker bouy/beacon. I had visions of my first redfish in mind but I couldn't bring myself to get into the middle of everyone already there so I anchored fairly close to the marker beacon, trying to stay out of everyones space.

Around noon, once the crowd left I eased up to the cut and anchored fairly close. Since I was so close to the "beaten path" I didn't expect much courtesy and I didn't get much either. A few folks did cast apologetic looks as they blew past as I was close enough to see the whites of their eyes and worried about a redhead topwater I had floating back a few yards from the boat. (A few years back I did have a boat cross my wake while I was trolling a channel and he stripped most of the line off my reels as I was trying to get to the knife to cut them off.)

Bottom line, I had no hard feelings - I was in the path. Besides all that I still didn't catch my first Texas redfish.


----------



## LandCaster (Aug 12, 2005)

I've been a big fan of Dr. Redd's posts for some time as most of us have. Dr Redd's high standards go beyond a sportsman's perspective, they permeated into how one would benefit by conducting themselves day-to-day. The measure in which we carry ourselves varies from man to man, and I wish to state, Dr Redd's high standards are duly noted. One day, it would be an honor to get to know you. Keep doing what you do Dr Redd, you've had a positive impact on this forum in more ways than one.

Kind Regards,
Caster


----------



## crite (Apr 20, 2006)

Use caution when fishing in and around the boat cut @ the north jetty. Experienced jetty fisherman will blow through the cut pretty fast to avoid the currents sweeping them into the rocks. Great fishing there, just extra care required.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Is is often impossible to leave a North Jetty spot, when the boats are wall to wall without disturbing somebody, you did the best you could, the only thing.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

if they were parked right at the boat cut, with the tide ripping through, you dont have any other choice then to haull balls through there...


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Follow Up*

Guys - again I appreciate the kind words.

I do often worry about the guys that fish in close at the boat cut. Whether they are fishing on the gulf or channel side, it is often difficult to slide through when they are drifting lines into the current through the cut. This is even more difficult when the current is ripping through there and you don't want to be driven into the submerged rocks and lose a lower unit.

Understanding the difficulty, I try and wave at them, letting them know we are being as kind as we possibly can. Most of the people who fish that spot understand the traffic that comes through there.

Our difficulty was not there - but rather at the end of the jetty were we took a bad path to open water. Those who were in the boat have let me know they accepted my apology and I let them know how much I appreciated thier concern. It is all good! (smile)

Now - if I could get some bull red action through the raging ditch water by my office that would be great! (grin)

Stay Dry Guys!
Thanks again for all the kind words!

Mark Redd


----------

